# Going to the Doctor for check ups?



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2008)

Flu shot got me thinking.  How often do you go to the doctor's for a routine check up? 

Unless I have an injury or major health ailment, I never go to the doc's.  No particular reason, but I've probably been to the doctor's office 3 times in the past 15 years.  The last time I went, they did a routine check up because it had been so long.  In other words, unless I'm not feeling well, the thought of seeing a doctor never crosses my mind.

....I figure this will probably be the case until I'm 40 when the regular pstate exams are recommended


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2008)

Once a year for checkups with the family doctor and dermatologist. Blood work twice a year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2008)

Dermatologist would probably be a good move on my part too.  I can get sun burnt at 2AM during a rain storm :lol:    .....but I'm pretty good about wearing sunscreen


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2008)

I had 2 physicals 4 years apart.  Before that, I don't recall.  I have some health issues that require a bit of monitoring (asthma, PCOS, family history of high cholesterol/heart disease) so I try to get a full check up once in a while to make sure things are good.  For the female stuff, I go every year.  Have to take that seriously.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I had 2 physicals 4 years apart.  Before that, I don't recall.  I have some health issues that require a bit of monitoring (asthma, PCOS, family history of high cholesterol/heart disease) so I try to get a full check up once in a while to make sure things are good.  For the female stuff, I go every year.  Have to take that seriously.



What's PCOS?

I need to get a new GP and set an appointment. I haven't had a regular physical in 3 years and I just turned 40.


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been better about getting a physical lately. I want to be as healthy as I can be for the kids. Of course I blew off his request to get some blood tests. I really need to do that. I just hate having blood drawn.


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2008)

PCOS=Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome

Likely hereditary along the paternal line.  4 of the women in my generation on my dad's side of the family have it (myself included).  3 of us needed meds to get and/or stay pregnant. 1 never could.  Also makes it harder to maintain a healthy weight, you're predisposed to Type II diabetes, depression, and there are other unfun physical stuff attributed to hormonal imbalances.  When my weight is lower, the symptoms are less.  Also better when on Metformin (a diabetic drug that has had great success in treating PCOS) but one of the side effects is increased chance of pregnancy so I am not taking it currently.  At last check, my hormones weren't too badly out of whack but if they get there, there are some natural things I can try first (mainly Chromium picolinate and cinnamon supplements)  before going on Metformin again.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't even had a GP since I was in school, like 15 years ago.  If something is very wrong I'll go to a walk-in clinic, if something is very very wrong I'll go to the ER.  I've been saying for a few years now that I should get a doctor and and get checked out, but haven't gotten around to it.   Oddly I do go to the dentist twice a year, and I don't even have insurance to cover that...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 7, 2008)

I go the doctor every 3 months to get a new script for bp medication. I have no problem with this and feel better getting a regular check up. However, if something is bugging me, I'm scared to mention it cause next thing you know, he's got me going to all kind of specialists and labs for tests. Don't get me wrong, he's a good doctor and I like him. But, whatever happened to the good ole day when you go to a GP and he does all. My family doctor when I was a kid, would do all checkups, xrays, tests, and even surgeries. Now that would take 5 doctors and 2 or 3 labs.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I go the doctor every 3 months to get a new script for bp medication. I have no problem with this and feel better getting a regular check up. However, if something is bugging me, I'm scared to mention it cause next thing you know, he's got me going to all kind of specialists and labs for tests. Don't get me wrong, he's a good doctor and I like him. *But, whatever happened to the good ole day when you go to a GP and he does all*. My family doctor when I was a kid, would do all checkups, xrays, tests, and even surgeries. Now that would take 5 doctors and 2 or 3 labs.



I'm not sure, but I bet it has something to do with the receipt checkers.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I go the doctor every 3 months to get a new script for bp medication. I have no problem with this and feel better getting a regular check up. However, if something is bugging me, I'm scared to mention it cause next thing you know, he's got me going to all kind of specialists and labs for tests. Don't get me wrong, he's a good doctor and I like him. But, whatever happened to the good ole day when you go to a GP and he does all. My family doctor when I was a kid, would do all checkups, xrays, tests, and even surgeries. Now that would take 5 doctors and 2 or 3 labs.



No big money in GP. The trend has been that med students want to specialize, and that may partially explain a large influx of foreign doctors filling the gap since the pay is still better than their own country in most cases. Just a layman's observation, I can't back that up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2008)

severine said:


> *increased chance of pregnancy*


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>


That drug helps a lot of women with PCOS get and stay pregnant (not only do women with PCOS tend to have fertility issues, there is in an increased risk of miscarriage when they do get pregnant...some sources say up to 60% chance).  I lost my first and I wasn't on Met; wasn't going to chance it with the other two.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2008)

I try to go for a physical every 2 years, but have been avoiding it lately since he did the prostate check last time


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 7, 2008)

oh crap its been 8-9 years since my last complete physical for a new life insurance policy (as a non-smoker! woot). saw the doc a few times in between for some nasty bites (prophlactic lyme disease antibiotic treatments), some (hep c?) shots when went  to Russia to adopt our son, and the ER for a dislocated shoulder (hockey). Its something i'v been meaning to do but prorastinating, as i'm do for the old reach through...hmmmm, i should hit the dermatlogist too


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2008)

You guys are wusses.  Seriously.  What do you think women go through _every_ year.  And yes, we get the ole reach through, too, on top of the other stuff.  :roll:  You should try giving birth and see what that does to your dignity.  :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2008)

You feel so cheap and used, he does it last and runs out the door leaving you laying there with only a couple of those little pocket kleenex things to clean up with, on top of that you have the nurse banging on the door asking if you are all set.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 7, 2008)

^ ayup, pretty much so...

oh yeah there was one other doc visit in there, the big "V" snippage....


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You feel so cheap and used, he does it last and runs out the door leaving you laying there with only a couple of those little pocket kleenex things to clean up with, on top of that you have the nurse banging on the door asking if you are all set.


Take it easy Peter...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't been to the Dr. for a Physical in 8 years..I hate being weighed and having to strip down and the thing where the Dr. touches your balls and makes you cough is crazy....my Dad always gives me crap for not going to the Dr....I do visit the dentist and eye Dr. regularly


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> oh yeah there was one other doc visit in there, the big "V" snippage....



Been putting that one off too...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

severine said:


> You guys are wusses.  Seriously.  What do you think women go through _every_ year.  And yes, we get the ole reach through, too, on top of the other stuff.  :roll:  You should try giving birth and see what that does to your dignity.  :lol:



I feel for the ladies..I heard that the gyno gives women the shocker..lol


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 7, 2008)

hammer said:


> Take it easy Peter...



wasn't there a good lou rawls youtube too?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Been putting that one off too...



If you aren't planning on having another kid..get it done!!!...I haven't gotten a vacetomy yet..lol


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Been putting that one off too...



I know it's the right thing to do, but I can't seem to bring myself to do it...


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 7, 2008)

I go every year.
Typical female stuff as well as the usual blood work, and mammogram.

My husband never went, until 5 years ago he was suffering from a terrible cough.  I finally got him to go to urgent care. (There is a long story about how things fell into place that I won't bore you with)  He was diagnosed with Sarcoidosis, which has required that he see a lung specialist and an Ophthalmologist once a year to have biopsy and/or enzyme levels check to be sure the disease is still dormant.

A common cold could easily develop into pneumonia, which could easily be fatal.
See Bernie Mac Story 

Now, he has his check up annually.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 7, 2008)

Regular check-up now every 2 years.  My primary care Doc had me going every 3 to 4 years before age 35. Then he wants to se me every 2 years from 35 to 40(as long as I keep my weight reasonable and the yearly blood work that he wants me to have is normal) and yearly from 40 on.

Bottomline, a little regular preventative care can go along way to early diagnosis and potentially much easier treatment of a vast number of disease processes that routinely "don't hurt" until its a BAD thing 

As for the 'ol finger up the backside test, as I joke with my primary care doc, who happens to be a patient if mine,  if he lets me stick 5 fingers in his mouth that I can let him stick 1 finger up my a$$


----------



## Marc (Oct 7, 2008)

I go for a full physical, including blood work, pulm function test and ecg every year to ensure I'm healthy enough to witness fire testing for work.  Aside from being generally healthy, I got good genetics in BP and cholesterol.  Last cholesterol count was 104 and my average BP is 100/68.  I like going and getting updated yearly numbers.  Keeps me honest.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 7, 2008)

I hate going to the doctor for physicals.  I hate when they have you strip down and feel you up.........


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Regular check-up now every 2 years.  My primary care Doc had me going every 3 to 4 years before age 35. Then he wants to se me every 2 years from 35 to 40(as long as I keep my weight reasonable and the yearly blood work that he wants me to have is normal) and yearly from 40 on.
> 
> Bottomline, a little regular preventative care can go along way to early diagnosis and potentially much easier treatment of a vast number of disease processes that routinely "don't hurt" until its a BAD thing
> 
> As for the 'ol finger up the backside test, as I joke with my primary care doc, who happens to be a patient if mine,  if he lets me stick 5 fingers in his mouth that I can let him stick 1 finger up my a$$




I never had a finger up my butt and I never will...lol..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I never had a finger up my butt and I never will...lol..



That is what you think..........


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I never had a finger up my butt and I never will...lol..


Don't knock it til ya try it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I never had a finger up my butt and I never will...lol..



.....I'm sure you're joking, but in case you aren't and need a bit of re-enforcement why that might not be such a good idea.....

my pop is a prostate cancer survivor. The amount of damage his front side took through surgery to save him was brutal.  To be honest, if my health insurance covered a yearly finger up the ass exam at age 33, I'd take it.  Hell, I'd let someone put a finger up my ass everyday if it meant not going through what he did and still has to deal with everyday three years later.   His was caught early and dealt with by a top level doctor......sex life is gone forever and he has still has to wear depends because of occasional leaking.......3 years after the fact and most likely for the rest of his life.


moral of the story?  bend over boys, you might regret it if you don't


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> .....I'm sure you're joking, but in case you aren't and need a bit of re-enforcement why that might not be such a good idea.....
> 
> my pop is a prostate cancer survivor. The amount of damage his front side took through surgery to save him was brutal.  To be honest, if my health insurance covered a yearly finger up the ass exam at age 33, I'd take it.  Hell, I'd let someone put a finger up my ass everyday if it meant not going through what he did and still has to deal with everyday three years later.   His was caught early and dealt with by a top level doctor......sex life is gone forever and he has still has to wear depends because of occasional leaking.......3 years after the fact and most likely for the rest of his life.
> 
> ...



Bingo!  Way more often than not, the difference between EARLY detection of a disease process and late detection is an outcome that will usually have much better financial as well as quality of life implications.

Frankly I'd much rather have the occasionally anal probing than a colostomy bag!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> .....I'm sure you're joking, but in case you aren't and need a bit of re-enforcement why that might not be such a good idea.....
> 
> my pop is a prostate cancer survivor. The amount of damage his front side took through surgery to save him was brutal.  To be honest, if my health insurance covered a yearly finger up the ass exam at age 33, I'd take it.  Hell, I'd let someone put a finger up my ass everyday if it meant not going through what he did and still has to deal with everyday three years later.   His was caught early and dealt with by a top level doctor......sex life is gone forever and he has still has to wear depends because of occasional leaking.......3 years after the fact and most likely for the rest of his life.
> 
> ...




My pop wasn't so lucky, he was diagnosed with prostate cancer after it was too late to save him, although they tried. He fought the battle for  a little over a year before he died.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> My pop wasn't so lucky, he was diagnosed with prostate cancer after it was too late to save him, although they tried. He fought the battle for  a little over a year before he died.



I'm sorry to hear that AZ


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 8, 2008)

I have to get a physical every 6 months for my job.  The aviation medical examiner, who's also a GP,  that I go to gives a complete physical, except no bloodwork.  The FAA just changed the rule to allow me to get a physical once a year, however in a year and a half,  when I turn 40 I'll have to go back to every 6 months.  I also had to get an EKG at 35 and after I'm 40 I'll have to get an EKG once a year unless I leave aviation.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sorry to hear that AZ




Thanks, that was 20 years ago. And for anyone that may have fears about prostate checkups, it wasn't a pretty site. He went through all kind of therapy and near the end, they even castrated this once proud man, in the end, he died not knowing where he was, who he was, or what was happening.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 8, 2008)

I had my 50 year checkup last June.  That included a colonoscopy.  

For my adult life, I'd never gone for routine physicals and had my first at age 48.  I'm now on a yearly physical cycle.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 8, 2008)

In my 20's never, soon as I hit 30 went 1 time, turned 40 and went again for them to find out had high BP and other stress related crap so now I go every year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I have to get a physical every 6 months for my job.  The aviation medical examiner, who's also a GP,  that I go to gives a complete physical, except no bloodwork.  The FAA just changed the rule to allow me to get a physical once a year, however in a year and a half,  when I turn 40 I'll have to go back to every 6 months.  I also had to get an EKG at 35 and after I'm 40 I'll have to get an EKG once a year unless I leave aviation.



Do you get drug tested?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> That's to bad because it just might save your life one day ..



Milking the prostate like in Road Trip..lol


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you get drug tested?



Not at the physical, they check the urine for sugar there to screen for diabetes.  I am subject to random drug testing, if I see someone with a clipboard standing in the jetway when I pull up I know me or someone in my crew is going to have to go pee in a cup, or possibly breathe in a bag.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Not at the physical, they check the urine for sugar there to screen for diabetes.  I am subject to random drug testing, if I see someone with a clipboard standing in the jetway when I pull up I know me or someone in my crew is going to have to go pee in a cup, or possibly breathe in a bag.



That's probably a good thing..I wouldn't want Snoop Dogg as my pilot like in the movie Soul Plane..



I'll most likely go to the Doctor when I turn 30...and at what age does the check-up involve a finger up your ass?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's probably a good thing..I wouldn't want Snoop Dogg as my pilot like in the movie Soul Plane..
> 
> 
> 
> I'll most likely go to the Doctor when I turn 30...and at what age does the check-up involve a finger up your ass?




With no significant family history, and assuming your in "decent" overall health,  The 'ol lubed up, gloved finger won't need to probe your backdoor until you pass through the big 40.  Unless their is a significant finding/history, they won't video tape your colon until you hit the big 50.  Atleast those are the standards that my GP goes by.

The way technology is going though GSS, with the virtual 3-D catscan technology that is evolving rapidly,  they may just have a way to check your exit ramp predictably without you feeling like your Doc should have to buy you dinner or a drink after the event by the time you reach those ages (atleast if your healthcare carrier will cover the procedure )


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> With no significant family history, and assuming your in "decent" overall health,  The 'ol lubed up, gloved finger won't need to probe your backdoor until you pass through the big 40.  Unless their is a significant finding/history, they won't video tape your colon until you hit the big 50.  Atleast those are the standards that my GP goes by.
> 
> The way technology is going though GSS, with the virtual 3-D catscan technology that is evolving rapidly,  they may just have a way to check your exit ramp predictably without you feeling like your Doc should have to buy you dinner or a drink after the event by the time you reach those ages (atleast if your healthcare carrier will cover the procedure )



Find a hot female doctor and let her rock yer world.:idea: Just check for long finger nails.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Find a hot female doctor and let her rock yer world.:idea: Just check for long finger nails.



Good point..as long as I remember not to let out any grunts or animal noises...lol....hee-haw hee-haw..lol


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

They did my first prostate check at 35, no family history.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> They did my first prostate check at 35, no family history.



Maybe your doctor just likes you.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Find a hot female doctor and let her rock yer world.:idea: Just check for long finger nails.



Female Doc.-"Ok all done here."
Me- "Ok, turn around my turn!":lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> With no significant family history, and assuming your in "decent" overall health,  The 'ol lubed up, gloved finger won't need to probe your backdoor until you pass through the big 40.  Unless their is a significant finding/history, they won't video tape your colon until you hit the big 50.  Atleast those are the standards that my GP goes by.
> 
> The way technology is going though GSS, with the virtual 3-D catscan technology that is evolving rapidly,  they may just have a way to check your exit ramp predictably without you feeling like your Doc should have to buy you dinner or a drink after the event by the time you reach those ages (atleast if your healthcare carrier will cover the procedure )



I hope they have the new technology by the time I'm 40...and dinner and a drink from a Dr..all I ever get is a Lollipop and 45 minutes in the waiting room reading 4 month old issues of Newsweek..lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> They did my first prostate check at 35, no family history.




Last time I was at the Doctor I was two years ago...31.  No physical prostate exam, but I did have PSA tests done because of the history with my father.


----------



## ccskier (Jul 21, 2009)

Had my annual last week, dodged the finger bullet for another year.  Saw the glove and lube while I was waiting, had to ask, thankfully she said I have 3+ years, checks around 35.  Maybe will have a hotter doc by then.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 21, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> oh crap its been 8-9 years since my last complete physical for a new life insurance policy (as a non-smoker! woot). saw the doc a few times in between for some nasty bites (prophlactic lyme disease antibiotic treatments), some (hep c?) shots when went  to Russia to adopt our son, and the ER for a dislocated shoulder (hockey). Its something i'v been meaning to do but procrastinating, as i'm do for the old reach through...hmmmm, i should hit the dermatlogist too



ah i just read this from last october - my new years res was to go to the doc for a once over (and through). i'm gonna make the appt today. a local mtb'er and all around nice guy dropped dead at 50  last week on a training ride for an upcoming 600 mi cancer perimeter  ride - scary stuff....


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2009)

to all the guys on the board (since we tend to be the biggest offenders), we're NOT indestructable and just like our cars need some routine maintenance and "safety checks" every now and then to make sure things are in good running order!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> They did my first prostate check at 35, no family history.



Just wait until you turn 50 and get the routine colonoscopy.  

My paternal grandfather and a paternal uncle died of prostate cancer.  I get the PSA screening every year as part of my blood workup.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> to all the guys on the board (since we tend to be the biggest offenders), we're NOT indestructable and just like our cars need some routine maintenance and "safety checks" every now and then to make sure things are in good running order!



I haven't been to the family Dr. in 9 years and my parents are bugging me to go..so I might go in a few months...I mainly go to the eye Dr. and Dentist..anyway what good is having nice teeth and eyes if you have a heart attack at 30..


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 22, 2009)

I go for the routine physical / blood work once a year.  Have to agree with drjeff:

"Bottomline, a little regular preventative care can go along way to early diagnosis and potentially much easier treatment of a vast number of disease processes that routinely "don't hurt" until its a BAD thing"


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm about a year overdue for regular physical and eye doctor.  I'll set something up soon enough.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Once a year for me. I started getting the ol' check of the oil when I was 30.  But I have diverticulitis and have been a victim of the dreaded "scope" already.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> to all the guys on the board (since we tend to be the biggest offenders), we're NOT indestructable and just like our cars need some routine maintenance and "safety checks" every now and then to make sure things are in good running order!



ok, made the appt today. last time in was '03 for infected spider bite/prophylactic lyme antibiotics. she said they'd have to get my chart out of storage - not a good sign :blink:
first week in september was the soonest i could get in, maybe i'll post tr


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 22, 2009)

Hell, after Warp's experience, I'm conflicted- either regular checkups are good, or, as in Warp's case, you don't know until you know.

Me, I see ER docs much more often than I see my "primary care physician." Every time I've been in the ER (for good reasons- dog bite, broken arm, slipped disk, whooping cough) they ask "Who is your primary care physician?" And every time, my answer has been "Dunno. I know I picked one for my insurance, but have no idea who it was."

Probably ought to change that routine, now that I'm officially in my "upper 30's"


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Hell, after Warp's experience, I'm conflicted- either regular checkups are good, or, as in Warp's case, you don't know until you know.
> 
> Me, I see ER docs much more often than I see my "primary care physician." Every time I've been in the ER (for good reasons- dog bite, broken arm, slipped disk, whooping cough) they ask "Who is your primary care physician?" And every time, my answer has been "Dunno. I know I picked one for my insurance, but have no idea who it was."
> 
> Probably ought to change that routine, now that I'm officially in my "upper 30's"


That's pretty funny, I do the opposite.

When ever I'm in need some some medical care, I call up my doc and I can usually get a same day appointment.  As soon as she sees me in the room, I get they "Ok, what did you do now" and "so when are you going to just come in for a regular appointment"

After reading about Warp...I'm calling the doc tomorrow and getting a physical.  After all, I'm in my upper 30's now.:smash:


----------

